
Optical Disk Drive Products Antitrust Settlement - liareye
https://www.opticaldiskdriveantitrust.com/
======
NickM
Whenever I see a settlement website like this, I always wonder how I can
really trust it. Is there some easy way I can verify this isn't just a
spammer's clever ploy to collect peoples' emails?

~~~
liareye
Yes, submit a claim, and see if a check comes in the mail. Deposit it in your
bank account. See if it clears.

If you get this far, it's not a scam.

~~~
ourmandave
Unless it's one of those "by cashing this $5 check you agree to all sorts of
asshatery in the fine print."

------
sbeau1954
[http://www.lieffcabraser.com/2016/04/optical-disk-
drive-37-m...](http://www.lieffcabraser.com/2016/04/optical-disk-
drive-37-million-antitrust-settlement-gets-final-approval/)

Here is the website for the attorneys who have filed the class action

------
e40
So they're just going to trust everyone that applies for it? No receipts?
That's going to go well...

~~~
tbirdz
I don't think the number of people willing to commit perjury for $10 is enough
to result in any significant amount of fraudulent claims.

~~~
calinet6
Also consider the statistics of being able to actually reach the full number
of affected consumers in the class -- the fraudulent claims are probably
representative of 10 times more that couldn't be reached but are deserving,
and because the primary reason for the suit is punitive, not reward -- it
makes little difference who gets the funds in the end.

------
yuhong
Of course, I dislike the settlements that comes long after the products has
been sold.

------
lilrayray
seems legit - I'm pretty sure its electronic, no place to input an address

